# Radeon Xpress 200m for a laptop - should I bother with overclocking?



## C_Fletch (Jul 16, 2005)

Tried playing Doom 3 but obviously had some issues with framerate or choppy video. Found the ATITool and was wondering if I should even bother overclocking due to the risk of frying the chip. This laptop (Compaq M2000) gets pretty hot regardless. Anyone know of a newer driver for this chip, Radeon Xpress 200m. I tried looking at the ATI website and found the Catalyst Mobility 5.7 for Windows XP software. What is that? I also saw hydravision but I don't think I need that. Would hooking up the laptop to a monitor make a difference. I wouldn't think it would due to to the fact the video is choppy.

If I'm out of luck with overclocking what type of games would you recommend for that chip?

Thanks.......C_Fletch


----------

